# L.L. Bean Katahdin Iron Works Engineer Boot?



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Since my Timberland ankle boots gave up the ghost suddenly, much to my chagrin, earlier this year, I really do not have a pair of sturdy ankle boots in my wardrobe. I don't wear such footgear often, but they can come in handy on occasion. Anybody have any experience with the above-named? They look pretty decent in the Bean catalog, but before I take the plunge, I'd appreciate any feedback from any forumites familiar with them.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I believe that they're made by Chippewa. I owned a pair, but they rubbed against my heel if I walked for any prolonged period of time. I took them pheasant hunting and after the first day switched to hiking boots and gave the shoes to Goodwill. That being said, stylistically, I like them - they were rugged shoes and I liked their look. For me, however, as I said they didn't fit my foot correctly - and it was only after walking for awhile that I discovered how uncomfortable they were on my feet.

You may want to check out this Site for a lower price on the boot:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have not experienced the Bean boots you referrence but, the (hands down) best work boots I have found are Wesco Jobmasters, in brown cowhide, with one of the less aggressive sole options (didn't want to look like a lumberjack!). They are comfortable, can be custom fit, protect and support your feet well and, they will never wear out!


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried on a pair that wound up at the LL Bean outlet store in Concord, NH this past summer. They looked great, but felt a little stiff. I am sure they will soften up with wear. Only reason I didn't buy them was they were a size too big for my foot.


----------



## Haystack (Mar 17, 2005)

Same exact problem for me as Rocker.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

*Owned a pair*

All in all, this is a good boot. If you plan on wearing them only occasionally they will probably last a while. My father has an old pair that are still in good shape. I wore mine heavily, on a near daily basis, and after about a year and a half they were finally too worn out. But it looks as if the sole may have been improved, I don't think the soles on mine were vibram, as they are now.

Cons: takes some time to get used to the hight - bothered the front of my ankle initially; cork soles will wear out sooner than others; oil finish always looks dirty and dull.

Pros: classic styling - very difficult to find in a work boot these days; once broken in, they became quite comfortable, good ankle support.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I think they are pretty good looking boots, but I'm not a big fan of that color. Seems kind of "off" to me. Along the same lines of what eagle mentioned, I like that the soles are pretty subdued and not as "aggressive" as some others.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I am now thinking, based on the somewhat mixed reviews I'm hearing, that I might be better served stopping at the nearest Red Wing store for that sort of product. At least that way I can be assured of proper fit before making my purchase. 

Any other suggestions for good, sturdy ankle boots that might double as light duty hiking boots would be appreciated.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

These are the best work boots I have ever had.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The Bean Cresta is supposed to be quite good.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd recommend Red Wings. I have these and love them:
https://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1094


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Irish Setters are made by Red Wing. I wore a pair of their softpaws every day for about a year and I still wear them twice a week (4 years later). I've probably walked a thousand miles in them and worn them in mud and rain. I've climbed rocks and gone dancing in them. They are far and away the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned and they still have lots of life left in them.

https://www.irishsetterboots.com/shoe-zoom.cfm?style=2865


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Good thread. I saw these boots in the catalog last year and was interested. I meant to try them on when I was in Freeport a couple of weekends ago for a wedding, but I did not make it to the store until AFTER the wedding, and I forgot to check them out.:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Saw these boots posted over at SF. They're a bit higher than ankle high - but have the kind old fahioned/retro look of the Bean shoes - I know nothing about Frye Boots, but they look kinda' cool to my eye:



This boot more closely resembles the Bean offering:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Saw these boots posted over at SF. They're a bit higher than ankle high - but have the kind old fahioned/retro look of the Bean shoes - I know nothing about Frye Boots, but they look kinda' cool to my eye:
> 
> This boot more closely resembles the Bean offering:


I've had a pair of Frye boots before, and they make good boots. I had the loggers.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

I like those Frye's too. The price is comparable to Bean as well.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

The Frye boots do look good, esp. the Arkansas.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

If you want something just over the ankles, try the Danner Mountain Light II.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> If you want something just over the ankles, try the Danner Mountain Light II.


+1...I've worn a pair for years on our trail walks. There are none better for that purpose.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Indy Boots?*

What about Alden Indy Boots? Do you think that the cost is justified?


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

The Alden "Indy" boot will require as much breaking in (or more) than the LLBean Engineer boot. Any decent boot will require some break in. Don't plan an all day hike or quail hunt the first time out with a new boot...gracious!

Get the Bean Engineer, they are terrific and can be broken in nicely if your patient.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. Old thread.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Red Wings*

Red Wing "Irish Setter" style boots. https://www.zappos.com/red-wing-shoes-rwi-inspired-abseil Might as well get the original, the real thing.

My Irish Setters turn 37 this year. And I'm afraid I haven't been as nice to them as they have been to me.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I really enjoy the Irish Setters, but have issue with them in Manhattan. Just about every other man on the island has a pair, thanks to J. Crew.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*What fun!*

What fun! I never knew my old sh*t-kichers were so stylin'! 'Round these part, up in Da Nord Woods, we wear them in the field or in the woods. Wouldn't think of wearing them in The Cities.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Pr B said:


> Red Wing "Irish Setter" style boots. https://www.zappos.com/red-wing-shoes-rwi-inspired-abseil Might as well get the original, the real thing.


I haven't tried them, but Duluth Trading Co. has a contractor boot that looks like the Red Wing boot. It is available in 6" and 9" heights.

Slightly more expensive than the Red Wings, but made in the USA and able to be resoled.


----------

